# Rummynose or Cardinals?



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd go with rummynose 


有植物的魚缸真是清爽啊


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

rummynose tetra are "the bee's knees"


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cardinals and rummy nose tetras look stunning together in the same tank.... Just saying. 

IMO:
More attractive = Cardinals
Schools better = Rummy nose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

got 20 cardinals in my 29g, love em, was thinking about throwing in like 10 rummies, would that be over stock? good idea? bad idea? I like Az kids idea of having both


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

cwinson85 said:


> got 20 cardinals in my 29g, love em, was thinking about throwing in like 10 rummies, would that be over stock? good idea? bad idea? I like Az kids idea of having both


That might be a little overstocked, but you should be able to get away with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirad (Feb 21, 2010)

I have about 50 or so cardinals in my 180 and they school beautifully. Tankmates are 2 doz glowlights 2 doz ttrigonostigma (rasbora) heteromorpha. 1 doz Dwarf Cheetah Danios. 6 Cordydoras Sterbai. 

Also some mikrogeophagus ramireziand apisto panduro and apisto hongsloi.


----------



## valk (Feb 4, 2011)

both are equally attractive and active..
Rummynose are tightest schooling fish..pretty fun to watch..
but i like Cardinals just slightly more then Rummynose..because of their vibrant red and blue color..its instant eye catchy


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

In my 55

6 Cardinals (upgrading to 9 when I move them to the 75)
7 Rummys (upgrading to 9 when I move them to the 75)


LOVE EM


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> In my 55
> 
> 6 Cardinals (upgrading to 9 when I move them to the 75)
> 7 Rummys (upgrading to 9 when I move them to the 75)
> ...


that sounds awesome


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi neighbor. I think that nothing looks better in a larger planted tank that a large number of 1 species of schooling fish.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

I totally love the Rummynose! But the Cardinals look awesome as well, I have both in my 30gal. There are, 9 Cardinals and 4 Rummynose . I must agree that the Rummynose are better at schooling, in those numbers anyway . As a side note my tank gets about 2 hours of sun light in the evening, they both just glow when they dance in the sun.  I vote BOTH!

Gene4Christ


----------



## waters10 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think they both school about the same. If you have bigger fish, like Discus or Angels, they certainly school a lot better!

I have both and my experience is that they end up schooling together, not 2 separate groups. At least most of the time.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

From a long-term schooling basis it's no contest go with the Rummynose!


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I have this poll on another forum and weighted with this one, the general direction seems to be going towards both


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

Tadaki, its preference really. I prefer one large school. If you decide to go one school, I would recommend the rummies. I have heard stories of both being sensitive. I just recently bought 7 rummies two days ago and now only 2 are left. I think I did a poor job acclimating them. Both in terms of schooling tightly, rummies and harlequin rasboras can school very tightly.


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

I have 14 rummies in my 37 - by far my favorite tetra.
Here's a link to mine schooling, video is about 6 months old I think: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oMw7Wa5T2k


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I wouldn't want to mix them, I like the whole "huge school of one fish!" haha

Just pick one a go with it, either one would look good


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Are there reasons other than for aesthetics to get just one school of fish?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

takadi said:


> Are there reasons other than for aesthetics to get just one school of fish?


Yes.

Because we're addicted to beautiful fish and the more, the better-er. :hihi:


----------

